# Canadian ballet artists honoured on two new postage stamps



## Roger Knox

https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...soar-on-canada-post-commemorative-stamps.html

Karen Kain - celebrated ballerina and long-time artistic director of the National Ballet of Canada (Toronto)

Fernand Nault - teacher and ballet master with American Ballet Theatre; successful choreographer with Les Grands Ballets Canadiens (Montreal)


----------

